# Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung



## rolandus (7. Oktober 2010)

*Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Hallo,

da ich mir demnächst nun endlich ein neues PC-System leisten werde, möchte ich nun auch mal ein paar nette Games spielen.
Ich gehöre schon zu den eher "Älteren" (halbes JH voll) unter euch und hatte meine PCs bisher eher für Office, digit. Fotografie und intensiv mit dem Flightsimulator FS2004 und SimCity4 genutzt.

Selbstverständlich kommt der FSX auch wieder rauf, aber ich suche noch weitere Spiele, habe aber bei der riesen Auswahl nach 8 Jahren Notebook keinen Überblick mehr . Mein Problem ist dabei nämlich, dass viele schöne Games (wie z.B. Civilisation 5) so kompliziert sind, dass man sie "einfach so nach Feierabend" kaum spielen kann, sondern man sie schon fast zum Lebensmittelpunkt machen muss, um daran richtige Freude zu haben.

Insofern suche ich zwar grafisch aufwendige Spiele, bei denen man aber auch als Anfänger einsteigen kann - Steigerung bei hohem Motivationsgrad dann ja nicht ausgeschlossen 

Folgende Genres suche ich:

- Autorennen, eher auf normalen Straßen als auf abgesteckten Rennkursen
- Städtesimulation ähnlich des früheren SimCity4, für den es ja wohl noch immer keinen Nachfolger gibt
- Adventure, Entdeckungen in geheimnisvollen Landschaften mit Urwald, vielen Tieren oder Fabelwesen
- Ballerspiele, sollten in der nahen Gegenwart spielen, im Busch oder Städten, auch mit Steuerung von Fahrzeugen. Ferner suche ich gute Luftkampfspiele, auch Games mit raumschiffen.

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
Namen reichen, Links ergoogle ich mir dann.
Natürlich helfen mir aber Links von guten Speilesites, die eine ausführliche Übersicht bieten...

Da ich einen i7 960 mit ATI5870 kaufen werde, müssen die Games nicht älter als 2 Jahre sein, aktuelle laufen da ja sicher auch...

Würde mich über eure Tipps sehr freuen,
Gruß Roland


----------



## userNr.8 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Als Ballerspiel würde dir battlefield bad company 2 sicher gut gefallen. 
Dort wird im Busch wie auch auf Strassen gekämpft und Fahrzeuge sind auch zu steuern.


----------



## DenniRauch (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Als Luftkampfspiel würde ich zu Wings of Prey raten. Alternativ wenn's bissl arcadiger sein sollte dann H.A.W.X. bzw. H.A.W.X. 2

Zum Ballern gibts: Medal of Honor, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 und die Call of Dutys

Als Rennspiele empfehle ich: Race Driver Grid, Collin McRae DIRT bzw. DIRT2 oder Need 4 speed Shift.

Mit Adventures kenn ich mich aufm PC nicht so aus deshalb spar ich mir hier ne Empfehlung.


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Bei den Rennspielen ist es relativ schwierig, da es aktuell keine neueren Straßenrennspiele gibt. Evtl musst du auf das neue NfS Hot Pursiut warten. Denn Shift, Grid etc sind ja "richtige" Rennspiele. Also auf Rennstrecken.
Borderlands ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein sehr guter Shooter mit. Da er Rollenspielelemente enthält bringt er auch eine gewisse langzeitmotivation mit sich. Ebenso Mass Effect 1+2. Sehr gelungene Spiele


----------



## Ascor (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Ich würde ganz klar auf Hot Pursuit 2 warten.
Assasins Creed Brotherhood ist absolute klasse!
Den 2er konnte man immer mal wieder schön zwischendurch spielen


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Was das Rennspiel betrifft wäre Burnout Paradise sehr zu empfehlen. 

http://www.amazon.de/Burnout-Paradi...136Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286452051&sr=8-2


----------



## Ascor (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Paradise hat mir nicht soooo gefallen.


----------



## Papzt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Ich mag die Komplette Serie nicht wirklich. Aber für zwischendurch ist es ok.Da gefällt mir auch der 3te am besten. Flatout ist um längen besser
E: Zu Städtesimulation. Da fällt mir Cities XL ein. Etwas aktueller. http://www.amazon.de/Monte-Cristo-3...9GRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286454725&sr=8-1
Soll jetzt im Oktober sogar den nachfolger Cities XL 2011 geben. 
Tropico wäre evtl auch was


----------



## Master Shake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Nicht zuuuu alte Klassiker, die man (meiner Meinung nach) gespielt haben muss: Orange Box, FEAR (1.Teil), Bioshock, Thief 3: Deadly Shadows.


----------



## funkyaiman (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

als adventure/rollenspiel ganz klar oblivion, viele fabelwesen, geniale athmo, ewige story, viele erweiterungen möglich, sehr hübsche grafik!


----------



## Master Shake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*



funkyaiman schrieb:


> als adventure/rollenspiel ganz klar oblivion, viele fabelwesen, geniale athmo, ewige story, viele erweiterungen möglich, sehr hübsche grafik!



Bis auf die "schlotternden Inseln" ist Oblivion klasse, allerdings passen sich die Gegner immer dem Level des Spielers an. Manche lieben es, manche hasse das.


----------



## docdent (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Da Spiele einfach nun mal Geschmackssache sind, würde ich Dir empfehlen, von den genannten Spielen auch mal Demos runterzuladen oder/und welche zu kaufen, die schon etwas älter sind und für 10€ erhältlich, wie z.B. als Shooter:

Far Cry, Bioshock (ok, nicht ganz in der Gegenwart, aber sehr liebevoll gestaltet), Fear, Call of Duty 4: (Modern Warfare). Die unterfordern zwar Deinen PC, sind aber m.E. höchst empfehlenswert


----------



## funkyaiman (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*



> Bis auf die "schlotternden Inseln" ist Oblivion klasse


achwaaas die rocken xDD
aber das wird jetzt doch OT


----------



## rolandus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Hallo,

na das sind ja schon mal reichlich Vorschläge - danke euch 
Werd mir das jetzt mal alles auf Youtube reinziehen, nachdem ich endlich mal Anhaltspunkte hab, wonach ich suchen muss 

Euch erst mal einen schönen Spieleabend...bin dann ja auch bald dabei 
Roland


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Zu Sim City 4 gibt es einen Nachfolger. Heißt Sim City Societies und kostet aktuell 10.-€.

YouTube - SimCity Societies

Test drive Unlimited könnte Dir als Rennspiel gefallen. Kostet 15,99€
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFkhHhHQ5wQ&hd=1

Tomb Raider Legend ist ein cooles Ation Adventure. Preis liegt bei 6,99€
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuEVrlIVPp8&hd=1


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*



Ascor schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz klar auf Hot Pursuit 2 warten.


 
Hot Pursuit 2 könnte er schon seit 8 Jahre spielen. Das neue Need for Speed heißt nur Hot Pursuit, ohne Nummerierung, wäre aber das dritte Hot Pursuit. Und Burnout Paradise ist großartig.


Zum Thema:
Ich würde auf jeden Fall Mass Effect 2 (und am besten auch Teil1) empfehlen. Das Spiel ist zwar ein Sci-Fi-Rollenspiel, aber mit sehr, sehr starken Action-Anteil. *Es gibt auch eine Demo dazu*. Ich spiele eigentlich auch nie Rollenspiele, aber Mass Effect ist eine Ausnahme. Aber wenn du Spiele mit Raumschiffen magst, kann dich Sci-fi ja eigentlich nicht so abschrecken.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Hmm also ich würde dir jetzt mal ME 2 und MoH empfehlen


----------



## funkyaiman (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*



> me 2 und moh empfehle


me2 =?


----------



## tickymick (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

ME2 = Mass Effect 2 und MOH = Medal of Honor.
Adventuremäßig siehts in letzer Zeit eher schlecht aus. Ein paar ältere aber gut: Geheimakte Tunguska und The Book of unwritten Tales.


----------



## Rocksteak (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

- Autorennen: Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit dürfte da deinen Geschmack treffen
- Städtesimulation: Caesar IV meine Lieblingssimulation, schöne Grafik, übersichtliches Ressourcensystem, nachvollziehbare Bedürftnisse
- Adventure: Two Worlds 2 wird gut, natürlich der dauerbrenner TES4, AC hat bis jetzt immer eine geniale Story, Atmo und Welt gehabt
- Ballerspiele: Medal of Honor (das neue) eignet sich sehr gut für Einsteiger, ebenso wie Call of Duty 7 (ist aber ohne Fahrzeuge), Bad Company 2 ist ein sehr schönes Spiel, aber es kann sein, dass der Einstieg etwas länger dauert (nicht entmutigen lassen!)
- Luftkampf: H.A.W.X. kann spaß machen, besonders im Koop

PS: SimCity Societies ist NICHT der Nachfolger von SimCity 4, und auch absolut nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm also ich würde dir jetzt mal ME 2 und MoH empfehlen



Wenn man schon Mass Effect 2 empfiehlt, muss man natürlich auch Mass Effect 1 zocken, sonst macht das Ganze keinen Sinn.


----------



## rolandus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Ist ja Wahnsinn, was es alles Geiles gibt. 
Das wird'n Großeinkauf - danke euch.


----------



## Low (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

"Fallout 3 Goty" und "Fallout New Vegas"


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Ich würde mir wenn dann erstmal nur die Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition holen, denn New Vegas ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Da 100% dazu auch noch etliche Dlcs rauskommen werden und es auch eine Goty Edition davon geben wird. Auf jedenfall nicht die Usk Version holen, die hat mit Fallout nichts gemeinsam .


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit Gaming-PC nun endlich Einstieg in die Spielewelt - Anfänger sucht Empfehlung*

Wie wäre es denn mit The Witcher? Solltest dir mal anschauen, ist meiner Meinung nach ein wirklich sehr gutes Rollenspiel.


----------

